# Different sized crown races for 1-inch headsets?



## World B. Free (Feb 6, 2004)

Heres my problem: Bought a new 1-in headset for my Jake the Snake, but the crownrace that came with the HS has a 26.4 inner diameter, where the fork's "bump" is 27.0. The crown will not go on!

I called Cane Creek and was told any shop should have a tool to reface the fork. Only thing is, I took it to two shops, and neither one suggested the procedure. The first shop tore the seal trying to hamfist it on there..

I never knew there was more than one size involved here. Certainly when I ordered the headset, the only question was 1-1/8 or 1-inch?

Whats the deal here? Did I get an older headset, or is my fork weird? Is there a kind of headset that comes with 27.0 races standard?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't know what the standard diameter is supposed to be, but the 1" steerer on the '01 Marzocchi Z4 I have here mics out at 26.3mm, and the 1" FSA Orbit XL crown race fit it straight up.

Might check with FSA? (1-877-RIDE FSA I believe.)


----------



## World B. Free (Feb 6, 2004)

*Apparently, 26.4 is the new standard...*

Luckily, the folks at Cane Creek were able to locate a 27.0 race for me (just a handful left!).

Not sure why Kona was speccing such an unusual size, but Im glad Cane Creek was able to help out for $6 + S/H..


----------



## Calvin Jones-Park Tool (Jan 13, 2004)

*Headset "standards"*

In the 1-inch headset family, there are two standards. Many Asian made bicycles come with the JIS (Japanese Industrial Standard) headset. The pressed race ID is 27.0mm, and the fork race seat should be about 27.1mm. The second standard does not have a formal name, but is sometimes called the "Euro" standard. The pressed race ID is 26.4mm, and the crown race seat at 26.5mm. Most after-market headset sold come in the "Euro"-standard, but the JIS is available if you hunt around. There are even mixed headset available.

The JIS crown race seat will be too large to accept the "Euro" race. The JIS seat can typically be machined down to the 26.5mm. See http://www.parktool.com/repair_help/howfix_forkmill.shtml

See more on sizing at http://www.parktool.com/repair_help/howfix_headthreadless.shtml


----------

